# Hrbt report



## BLOWFISH (Jun 6, 2012)

Went out yesterday on my brothers boat around the hrbt and surrounding area to target anything that will take a whole or chunk bait. Caught 6 sharks all around 4' in length. ....was hoping for a stray cobia but was denied.....was also plenty of croaker,round head,and puppy drum though.


----------

